# Sweet 16 (Friday Games)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Midwest Region:
@ Lucas Oil Stadium (Indianapolis, IN)
















#1 Louisville Cardinals (30-5) vs. #12 Arizona Wildcats (21-13)
Time: 7:07 PM EDT
















#2 Michigan State Spartans (28-6) vs. #3 Kansas Jayhawks (27-7)
Time: 9:37 PM EDT

South Region:
@ FedExForum (Memphis, TN)
















#2 Oklahoma Sooners (29-5) vs. #3 Syracuse Orange (28-9)
Time: 7:27 PM EDT
















#1 North Carolina Tar Heels (30-4) vs. #4 Gonzaga Bulldogs (28-5)
Time: 9:57 PM EDT


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Louisville, Michigan State, Syracuse, North Carolina me thinks


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Louisville, Kansas, Carolina and Syracuse


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Louisville, Michigan State, UNC, Syracuse


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville, Kansas (in a nail-biter), UNC and Syracuse.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Zona, OU, State and UNC

Yup I am going to be different today


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

Zona, OU, Kansas and UNC


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You really think Arizona is going to win. C'mon. Louisville is really going to take it to them.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Louisville leading 10-7 early on, Budinger the only one who has scored for Arizona


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jordan Hill has had his hand in about 3 of their turnovers so far, 2 terrible passes, and a bobbled ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Louisville is going to put up their first blowout of the tournament.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^unless they go through one of their BigEast team type droughts...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Louisville can beat UNC but man the offense needs work. Zona isnt even that good of a defensive team


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Syracuse has no fire right now


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

**** wake the god damn **** up!!!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

They look tight, they need a couple easy shots to go down to open them up ..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville is just getting so many layups. Six turnovers already for Arizona.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jordan Hill is playing awful so far, on both ends.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

oh man Louisville looks terrific right now.. just clickin on all cylinders


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse has five turnovers in the first five minutes of the game. Damn.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

croco said:


> Jordan Hill is playing awful so far, on both ends.


Agreed, from what i saw of him in Miami, he hasnt had all that great of tourney, it was just too much of Wise, and Budinger down there. 


and i really do not like Edgar Sosa (just needed to get that out of my system)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Griffin is just really good out there man. He's a beast.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

36-19 Louisville. This could be a 30 point rout when it's all said and done.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Looks like it will be two uncompetitive games in the first set.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Looks like it will be two uncompetitive games in the first set.


Nah, have some faith. I think the game is gonna come down to the wire.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

have faith, JN c'mon..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CBS decided to switch us because Louisville is massacring Zona.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cuse is not doing so hot right now


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse looks completely out of sorts to start this game, like they weren't even ready to play.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

damn ****ing sloppiness.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Devendorf with just a terrible turnover.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Man, Blake is killing Cuse right now, they gotta find a way to deny him the ball w that zone. Cause if not, he's gonna have a field day.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Onauku has been a bright spot for Syracuse tonight.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Consider this, they came out all outta whack, and only down 1 now..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Both teams are being sloppy. Oklahoma had a chance to get a comfy double digit lead, beacuse they had more energy.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Flynn vs Griffin .... wow nice


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Flynn is starting to heat up.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

what a flat shot by Devendorf. Totally out of the game.. then he just gets a cheap foul


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville is just crushing Arizona.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What a bunch of sloppy skip passes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How did the refs not call that foul on Crocker? He ran over Flynn.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Louisville is just crushing Arizona.


aaaand that's a wrap for that game



unless they go on the nastiest drought i've seen in a while that is..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Rautins is missing some great looks. 

Flynn might need to go for at least 25.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm convinced Flynn's the best point guard in college. Blazers need to draft him.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

no more faith in jerryd bayless? :lol:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

what kind of douche wears long sleeved shirt under his jersey.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse has got to make some of these shots. They are wide open.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> no more faith in jerryd bayless? :lol:


Bayless is a different kind of player than Flynn. Flynn is a true point guard, while Bayless is a scoring point.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

WTF, he just ran over Johnny Flynn, c'mon man!!!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Griffin is amazing


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously if Syracuse could just hit an open shot, this would be a different game and what the heck is up with all of the empty seats.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow.... ugly, ugly stuff.

And Oklahoma didn't partuclarly play great either.

Have missed some good looks, but taken bad shots, and the offence just does not look that sharp when there moving the ball.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

These games are so boring tonight so far..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Bayless is a different kind of player than Flynn. Flynn is a true point guard, while Bayless is a scoring point.


While I completely agree with you HKF, i've heard different from Bayless stans... 

anyways i think it'd be admitting a mistake if they draft Flynn tho, cause then they used a lottery pick on a player that won't start, possibly ever, with Roy there.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I need OU to win for the sake of my bracket. Im also hoping we can pull out a victory against MSU later on tonight. I dont think we will but im hoping for it.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm watching with the sound off and music playing, did they say anything about Flynn's injury??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> While I completely agree with you HKF, i've heard different from Bayless stans...
> 
> anyways i think it'd be admitting a mistake if they draft Flynn tho, cause then they used a lottery pick on a player that won't start, possibly ever, with Roy there.


To be fair, when Blake was out, Bayless did start a few games and played well, but Bayless not playing right now, has everything to do with politics (he's a rookie guard on a playoff team and McMillian is notorious for making rookies earn it the hard way).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Blake Griffin is my favorite college ball player, the guy is just so much fun to watch. I was worried I might not have someone to root for, but this guy is IT.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Seriously if Syracuse could just hit an open shot, this would be a different game and what the heck is up with all of the empty seats.


As i have told a friend of mine, they need Rautins shooting to make a run in this tourney, without it, they will have a tough time getting by some of the better comp. 

He's gotten some GREAT looks tonight, just not hittin the shots.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> no more faith in jerryd bayless? :lol:


Bayless will have a Ben Gordon type career in my opinion. I can see Flynn having a Deron Williams type impact. Flynn actually kind of reminds me of Isaiah Thomas.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Cards might win by 50.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> To be fair, when Blake was out, Bayless did start a few games and played well, but Bayless not playing right now, has everything to do with politics (he's a rookie guard on a playoff team and McMillian is notorious for making rookies earn it the hard way).


I hear you, he did play better than i thought, (i'm not very high on dude) but regardless he is not a true PG and if they do draft Flynn, then unless Flynn busts, Bayless won't see the starting lineup..Which is why i don't think the Blazers would take him w/o admitting Bayless was a mistake in the lottery for their particular squad. 


And you are on the money with this LVille/Zona game, almost up by 30...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Arizona is just being outclassed in this one. They don't even look like they're in Louisville's league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How good is Siena? I mean Louisville is crushing Zona.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Bayless will have a Ben Gordon type career in my opinion. I can see Flynn having a Deron Williams type impact. Flynn actually kind of reminds me of Isaiah Thomas.


The guy has a nasty Pick n Roll game already which is HUGE for the NBA. We'll see how his D is...seeing that Cuse plays virtually no Man2Man.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Its always stunned me that people think Jordan Hill is a top 5 type talent. Everytime I watch him play, he plays stupid.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> How good is Siena? I mean Louisville is crushing Zona.


I think it's a matchup thing, cause Siena seems to like the press cause they play 100,000 miles an hour, i wouldn't be surprised to see Mizzou play them close as well, if they were to match up.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its always stunned me that people think Jordan Hill is a top 5 type talent. Everytime I watch him play, he plays stupid.


I've seen a few stretches where he has looked real good, but i agree he makes some head scratching passes sometimes. It seems like he's been getting "stupider" (for lack of a better word) since the tourney started.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Syracuse 0-10 3 pointers in the first half....


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

uh oh, this is not looking good for Cuse


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Some one punch that douche crockett.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game is over. Flynn is hurt, Crocker is on fire. Syracuse is playing for next year.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

If cuse can get it down to 10 by the 10 minute mark... they might have a chance... but someone tell Cuse to HIT THE SHOT


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

2nd set of games already.. please.. would be nice lol


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Early February I thought this team was going be a 6-9 seed. They turned it around, won seven in a row, including the UConn classic, so still a good season.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

There is no such thing as a good look from three from Harris, ol Clark.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am just stunned at this score. I thought OU could win obviously, but Syracuse has been horrific. Maybe people need to give Capel more credit than they have so far.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I really like this Oklahoma team down from Capel to Griffin.... except for Crocker. The guy is making my blood boil.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cuse playin pretty horrible tho HKF, and then no shooting Rautins (on open looks!!) + Flynn banged up, give alot of chances for excuses..

But yea i didn't think OU would control the game like they have. Capel deserves credit. His team looked ready to play tonight.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Capel is a very good coach and I think this Oklahoma program is going to be good even after Griffin and Warren leave they already have Gallon coming in... I think this game really went down the drain for Syracuse when Flynn got hurt kind of depleted their emotions


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Capel with a smart timeout.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Man, Louisville just hitting everything out there, Im kinda glad they wasting this shooting performance on Zona.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

wtf kind of foul was that


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Syracuse just give up and take Flynn out, he is still making plays but I'd hate to see him get hurt more


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

this game is over.... when OU can close their eyes, the rim 2 inch smaller and still hit it with 10 hands in their face... then CUSE can' do much


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How the **** does Tony Crocker has 28?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow Zona got destroyed, cant remember the last time Louisville scored 100


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

There is no way you can hate Flynn...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

2 teams just hung a 100 in the Sweet 16..and wouldn't be surprised if we get 1 more. Crazy.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Flynn injured and he is the only one who is still trying... FOR CRYING OUT loud cuse... please hit something. Make something happen without Flynn for once.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Rautins, where were you earlier.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you... now you guys are hitting something... GEEZ


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

GET a turnover!!!!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Wow Zona got destroyed, cant remember the last time Louisville scored 100


Those Garcia Cardinals teams use to hang 100 point games all the time.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

No ****ing way that shot got off on time.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Douche Crocker trying his best to get SU back into it, after his hot play.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Griffin just throwing down highlight reel jams.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Well... Griffin is going to be a monster in the NBA.... the speed he has and his swagger says it all. He doesn't even need to say anything.... reminds me of Tim Duncan. Play hard and don't say a damn word... then stare your opponent down.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Is it still alive in here?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

guess no 1 give a **** bout these night games? c'mon y'all i know it's friday night, but that Zaga/UNC one was a heated debate up in this board!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Spartans offense looks stagnant and garbage like usual. That programs success has always baffled me.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Aldrich is a beast... Michigan State got a couple transition 3s to make this game close but early on Kansas like the better team


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

So far I'm 2/2 today. I need Michigan St. and my Zags to win to be a perfect 4/4 and on top of my 36 player bracket tournament I'm in.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> The Spartans offense looks stagnant and garbage like usual. That programs success has always baffled me.


Lol Zaga fan talking crap about the Spartans.. now thats hilarious :lol:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've always liked Travis Walton's game. A pretty heady guard.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> The Spartans offense looks stagnant and garbage like usual. That programs success has always baffled me.


Usually think the same thing, til Neitzel wasted my team(PITT) last year SMH.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lol Zaga fan talking crap about the Spartans.. now thats hilarious :lol:


Never said I don't like the Spartans, they're one of my favorite teams. I respect the hell out of Izzo. They're offense just always looks horrible, yet gets the job done. Outside of that Jason Richardson team they've never been an offensive juggernaut.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

We need Morningstar and reed to step up. And Marcus morris to stop committing dumb fouls.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TYO23 said:


> We need Morningstar and reed to step up. And Marcus morris to stop committing dumb fouls.


Why do the white guys need to step up?


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I dont look at race i look at the ballplayer. Reed is timid out there a lot of times. Brady is a good defender proably our best on ball defender. But his jumper has been real off lately. Hopefully that slam wakes him up.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

damn i knew we had 2 good ball clubs but these guys are on fire


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Brady Morningstar with another Jam. There we go Brady. And Tyrel with the hustle. If tyshawn can attack the basket. Im not worried at all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was talking to my roommate and totally lost sight of this thread. UNC-Gonzaga off to a hot start. Much better than the first game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Raymar Morgan and the rest of MSU look like garbage tonight.. they need to do something or Kansas gonna blow them out..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Is it me or was this injury for Lawson kind of a good thing? It seems like it makes him play hard and be aggressive when he touches the ball, as opposed to before when he would disappear for half or so and sometimes not be aggressive at all?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Gonzaga defense :thumbdown:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> Gonzaga defense :thumbdown:


agreed, their D looks like Carolinas right now. and if it's gonna be like that then the game is going to be who's offense is better and that is UNC.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

39 points with 7 minutes left in the half. UNC on their way to 100?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Man, UNC is going to score 120 at this rate. They keep playing like this and they will win it all.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> The Spartans offense looks stagnant and garbage like usual. That programs success has always baffled me.


Uhh they always play good defense, they rebound, and they beat the living **** out opposing teams. 


Goran Suton is giving Aldrich fits. Aldrich is raw as hell offensively. The difference in the game is MSU turnovers. They would be up by 7 if they weren't making so many careless passes.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

i don't understand..it's pretty simple concept DON'T turn the ball over, and you can hang in this game, and they prob got 8 by now.. smh


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Goran Suton is giving Aldrich fits. Aldrich is raw as hell offensively. The difference in the game is MSU turnovers. They would be up by 7 if they weren't making so many careless passes.


I don't know it just seems like they surrounded Aldrich with like 3 people everytime he got the ball, even though he missed a few easy shots they actually aren't that good of a job on him (didn't see most of the 2nd part of the 1st half though)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why Gonzaga tried to run with UNC I will never know. I hope Capel realizes they need to play the possession game against the Heels. The only team that can run with them this year is Louisville.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I hate living in an area where a local team (MSU) is always going to take precedent over watching my Heels. They appear to be kicking *** though.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> I don't know it just seems like they surrounded Aldrich with like 3 people everytime he got the ball, even though he missed a few easy shots they actually aren't that good of a job on him (didn't see most of the 2nd part of the 1st half though)


Everytime they played him physical he couldn't do ****. Body him and he can't finish offensively. He is rebounding and defending like crazy but he has free-throws and garbage points so far (credit to his hustle and attitude).


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> *Why Gonzaga tried to run with UNC I will never know.* I hope Capel realizes *they need to play the possession game against the Heels*. The only team that can run with them this year is Louisville.


Bolded for emphasis..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gonzaga :laugh:

I still cant imagine any rational person thinking they could beat UNC


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stephen Gray trying to keep them in the game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Bouldin is playing pretty terrible tonight, that doeesn't help.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HKF said:


> Why Gonzaga tried to run with UNC I will never know. I hope Capel realizes they need to play the possession game against the Heels. The only team that can run with them this year is Louisville.


I was looking at the games UNC has lost the past couple of years, and out of those games, only one of the losses was a game played with less than 75 possessions. Not totally sure what that means...I guess that they might be more likely to get beat in a high possession game.

The bottom line is that nobody is going to beat UNC when the play like they are capable offensively like tonight. I'm not sure if they can play that way three more times, but Oklahoma and Pitt surely aren't the strongest defensive teams so it's certainly possible.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HB said:


> Gonzaga :laugh:
> 
> I still cant imagine any rational person thinking they could beat UNC


HB, if BC can, anyone can....sorry.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big shot by Austin Daye.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Gonzaga :laugh:
> 
> I still cant imagine any rational person thinking they could beat UNC


That's because you only pick chalk. This looked like a year where there would be a lot of upsets in the tourney - there weren't so my brackets didn't pan out.

I'm guessing there weren't a lot of rational people that thought Kansas would beat them last year, either. Or that BC would beat them on their home court.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan State is getting some unlucky rolls with these rims at Lucas-Oil. If they can start knocking down shots they are going to win.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

UNC can beat the Wolves and Thunder. We'll destroy Zaga in the next half.

And I am not responding to you just yet coolpohle, I want the victory confirmed then the real fun begins.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HB said:


> *UNC can beat the Wolves and Thunder*. We'll destroy Zaga in the next half.
> 
> And I am not responding to you just yet coolpohle, I want the victory confirmed then the real fun begins.


:lol:

:clap:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: UNC can't beat the Wolves or Thunder. We are the best and most talented college team in America but beating an NBA is something we wouldn't be able to do. Jefferson and Durant would drop 40+ on us. 



Draymond Green is a player to watch for in the future fellas, and ladies. 6'6" post who plays physical and has some finesse in his game.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

lol...what are you going to do to me in a forum? I already threw my bracket away.

That's it - next year I'm going to be like everyone else. Nothing I say will be controversial, I'll pick all #1 seeds, and then I can be like HB and never be wrong. Haha


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> I was looking at the games UNC has lost the past couple of years, and out of those games, only one of the losses was a game played with less than 75 possessions. Not totally sure what that means...I guess that they might be more likely to get beat in a high possession game.
> 
> The bottom line is that nobody is going to beat UNC when the play like they are capable offensively like tonight. I'm not sure if they can play that way three more times, but Oklahoma and Pitt surely aren't the strongest defensive teams so it's certainly possible.


It's not the amount of possessions. It's how the game is being played. Gonzaga is playing too fast and the teams that have beaten UNC in the tournament since Roy has been there (other than Kansas last year who blitzed the Heels) are ball control teams who play the game possession by possession. Gonzaga seemed to take Kansas' approach which was to give them a dose of their own medicine, only problem is Kansas had better players and more frontcourt depth to make it work. A good half defensively against UNC is to give up between 35-38. That's how BC beat them this year.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

My main concern heading into the game was how UNC would shoot the deep ball against the Zags main weakness - perimeter defense.

They're 6-9 through the first half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I really like Aldrich. He's going to be a great player.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Gonzaga :laugh:
> 
> I still cant imagine any rational person thinking they could beat UNC


This game isn't over yet. If Florida St. and Boston College can beat UNC, Gonzaga can beat them as well.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: at these officials in the MSU/Kansas game. Please be consistent with your calls, this is getting unbearable. Don't bail Aldrich out because he is playing like charmin tissue right now. Suton is just abusing the kid right now.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Suton is abusing cole. Luckily he has 3 fouls if he still plays. Tyshawn and Sherron need to attack. We need to stop forcing the ball to cole


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> I really like Aldrich. He's going to be a great player.


He is a great defender/rebounder. He needs so much work offensively. MSU is just bodying him and he is struggling to keep position, finish, you name it. I wish UNC had a defender like him, but offensively he isn't there yet. He is going to be a player once his offensive game gets better though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Walton. He played the game of his life against USC. USC should have beaten this overrated MSU team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Walton is like Toney Douglas minus the offense. He would be a top flight PG if he had a jumper.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Collins looks like a bowling ball going to the rack.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Mark Few is one of the best coaches around at halftime adjustments and we have the firepower to make a comeback. No time to be counting your duckets just yet HB.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

man I love watching Sherron Collins play. He is soooooooooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Cole really needs to stay. He isnt ready for the league. WTH was up with that pass/


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Braggadocio that is my forte. Zaga is just too soft period.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yo zagsfan I mean we could beat the Thunder/Wolves 'nuff said brah:lol:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Collins looks like a bowling ball going to the rack.


Seriously, dude is REAL strong for being a short PG.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

UNC would get routed by the Austin Torero's.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> man I love watching Sherron Collins play. He is soooooooooooooooooooooo good.


He's legit. Heck of a player. Self really did a great job


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TYO23 said:


> Cole really needs to stay. He isnt ready for the league. WTH was up with that pass/


Goran Suton is underrated, big time. MSU lost some games earlier in the year when he was hurt because they missed his defense, and offensive versatility.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HB said:


> Braggadocio that is my forte. *Zaga is just too soft period*.


i just think it's effort, Zags defensively there was minimal effort, i mean the rebounding was even, so i think the toughness argument was overrated.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Yo zagsfan I mean we could beat the Thunder/Wolves 'nuff said brah:lol:


Twolves are without Al Jefferson making them a college type team. The Thunder are basically a college team, UNC has 6 guys that will be drafted in the NBA, hardly an exaggeration.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya I was thinking about saying something along the lines of Tar Heels beating an NBA team but the more I though about it the more I realized it wouldn't happen.. Lawson is a beast though


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

same **** different half for the Zags, threw the ball away, quick shots, no D...it's a wrap.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kalin Lucas for the tie.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So umm Jonny Flynn better than Lawson = FALSE!!!!

Mich. St is a weird team


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Walton gives MSU it's first lead of the 2nd half.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

WTF are you doing morris. You havent made that jumper all year. This is not the damn time for it.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

At least we have one good game tonight.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> So umm Jonny Flynn better than Lawson = FALSE!!!!



Lawson is playing better than any guard in the country right now. But hard to blame Flynn for Syracuse struggles. When Devendorf, and Rautins aren't making shots they struggle offensively. Lawson, Collins, and Flynn are all freaking terrific though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kansas looks like a headless chicken without Collins.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I wont be satisfied if we dont beat this team by over 20


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have never seen a team get so many shots go down and out like MSU has tonight. That Summers shot was like the 15th shot that was down and popped right back out.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I would take Sherron over lawson. But thats proably because im biased.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't know Lawson and Flynn is close but I think Flynn will be a better NBA player


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I mean up until his recent stretch I wouldn't have argued that point much, but ever since that first Duke matchup Lawson has been playing out of his mind. No guard is playing on his level right now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kalin Lucas has to want the ball. Why let such an offensively challenged player take the shot with the clock winding down?


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Tyrel Reed baby lets go.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Houston we might have a problem


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kansas by 3.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

My god, did Gonzaga know they were playin UNC today? they haven't done anything they have needed to do to win this game, especially when they get the lead down.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is it just me or is this game better just by having Gus Johnson doing the commentary?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Just running the Zags right out of the building.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Is it just me or is this game better just by having Gus Johnson doing the commentary?


He doesn't have great fundamentals, but he's a hell of a clutch performer.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

great pass by Lucas. 60-60 game with 90 seconds to go.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Can we get a over the back call. Goodness this is starting to piss me off.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MSU is all over the place. Both teams are getting after it defensively.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Kalin Lucas!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kalin Lucas with the and 1.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't know about that foul with how physical this game has been but great shot by Lucas


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Also I understand Collins wanted to contest that shot but I think he got off his feet way too quick


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

People need to stop sleeping on Lucas. He is such a damn good PG.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> I don't know about that foul with how physical this game has been but great shot by Lucas


 echoed..


MLKG said:


> He doesn't have great fundamentals, but he's a hell of a clutch performer.


what? :lol:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Taylor tripped over his own feet, thats a travel. These refs ****ing suck for both teams but that was an awful call.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

oh my...a phantom trip call.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

What's up with these fouls?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

AND A FOULLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!

gotdamn Gus Johnson is awesome.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Your ****ing kidding me, these refs are like Hightower clones.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bill Self did something that I didn't expect him to do. He took the ball out of Collins' hands way too much in the last 90 seconds. Why are you putting Collins off the ball in this situation?


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Im threw. We had a good season. When we get lance we will be back next year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MSU with the 5 point victory. That matchup with Louisville is going to be awesome.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

DAAAAAMN CP gonna hear it :lol:

and i'm an idiot for pickin the no defense playing Zags. smh at myself.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Tom Izzo is one win away from keeping that Final Four streak alive - where they would have a major homecourt advantage.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Your ****ing kidding me, these refs are like Hightower clones.


Lmao except Michigan State won.. :lol:

Lucas took over but not to be forgotten was Goran Suton tonight..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So coohlpohle maybe now you will drop the silly condescending 'i know more than you' shtick. Cause obviously you dont for why else would you even pick Zaga as national champs and it seems your numbers can be misleading too for I see no reason why defensive juggernauts like Zaga would get blown out by 22. Bottom line talent more times than not, is the deciding factor, not some Pomeranian or doberman statistic.

P.S. stop with the emoticons too


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lmao except Michigan State won.. :lol:
> 
> Lucas took over but not to be forgotten was Goran Suton tonight..


Suton was a beast.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hope the Elite Eight games are good.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Missouri - Memphis was pretty enterntaing from what I saw and I enjoyed the Michigan State - Kansas game but overall these games were sort of lame


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

This tournament has completely sucked thus far.

Oh and CP, you forgot to add in the idiot factor. Gonzaga takes the dumbest shots and makes some of the most idiotic passes I have ever seen. They play so careless.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> UNC can beat the Wolves and Thunder.


:banghead:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

even though KU lost that was the best game besides the MU game in the sweet 16 that was worth while to watch.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

http://msn.foxsports.com/cbk/story/9388902/%27Good%27-Heels-have-returned?MSNHPHMA

I forgot about the MSU thrashing


----------

